

Software Developer Careers Considered Harmful - ExpiredLink
http://www.methodsandtools.com/archive/zenprogrammer.php

======
germany7brazil1
[http://www.plainpunditry.com/2009/07/27/life-is-the-
number-o...](http://www.plainpunditry.com/2009/07/27/life-is-the-number-one-
cause-of-death/)

------
apkostka
The article's nearly impossible to read on mobile.

~~~
isxek
Consider using a service like Pocket
([https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)) for reading. I've never
tried it on articles with embedded code snippets (gists, etc.) but it works
fine with most plain-text articles posted on HN.

